# Which acrylic brand is better for paint and sip class



## SSpaint (Apr 15, 2018)

Which is better...acrylic essentials acrylic paint or Blickrylic student acrylics (half gallons)?


----------



## Traffic NYC (Aug 27, 2014)

Here are best Acrylic Brands That Both Beginners and Professional Artists Will Love

--> TriArt Acrylics
--> Lascaux Artist Acrylics
--> Maimeri Brera Artist Acrylics
--> Daler-Rowney Graduate Acrylics
--> Liquitex Basics Acrylic Colors
--> Blick Studios Acrylics
--> Grumbacher Academy Acrylics


----------



## theartproject (May 5, 2018)

I like Acrylic paint, Liquitex: http://bit.ly/liquitexacrylicpaint that's an affiliate link, but that is the kind of paint I'd use. shop around see if you can get pint jars.


----------



## sarilunadesigns (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks for starting this thread! I recently purchased some studio paint for my classes and I am less than pleased with it.


----------

